# Couple of bowls



## DKMD (Jul 12, 2019)

Silver maple with a bit of a coloring experiment. About 10x3”


 


 


Walnut that had a branch pith which cracked while drying. I love Frank Howarth’s channel on YouTube, and he’s posted several videos using his CNC to plug defects in bowls. Since I don’t have a CNC, I used a drill and various forstner bits to drill out the defect. I turned several contrasting woods to plug the drill holes through the crack.(pear, cherry, padauk, cocobolo, Texas ebony, and African blackwood) About 13x4”.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 12, 2019)

Cool looks doc

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 12, 2019)

I like the coloring, and leaving the inside and bottom clean is a nice touch over all colored.
Those plugs in the maple are something I’d not seen, and may copy at some time. Especially cool having different wood and stepped sizes make it look like more than just a patch. That walnut has some gorgeous color, wonderful save!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 12, 2019)

Very creative, Doc. Looks like you maybe put the largest in first and then drilled the next size down, etc...?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 12, 2019)

Oh, I’m liking this. You seemed to have hit the perfect form. The enhancements are super and the sloping rim is another great accent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 12, 2019)

Awesome, Keller! I really like the plugs - very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 12, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Very creative, Doc. Looks like you maybe put the largest in first and then drilled the next size down, etc...?



That’s exactly what I did. By limiting the overlap, I didn’t have to wait for the glue to fully cure before drilling the next hole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 12, 2019)

Very cool way to fix the crack. I'm gonna have to try that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 12, 2019)

Beautiful bowls,the plugs are definitely cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2019)

Nice work Doc! Looks like a snowman to me. (The patch)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 12, 2019)

I really like that dye job, did you dye the burl area a different color, or did it just take the color differently?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Jul 12, 2019)

Very nice job on them both.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 13, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> I really like that dye job, did you dye the burl area a different color, or did it just take the color differently?



I used different colors in different areas. I also sanded some areas back before applying a different color.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2019)

Complex bowl! Absolutely love the dye job! The plugs offer a new dimension that I had not seen. Well done! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 13, 2019)

Tony said:


> Nice work Doc! Looks like a snowman to me. (The patch)




Silly Texican, the bowl is upside down to show the patch off, Snowmans do not stand on their head well!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 13, 2019)

Dye job is sweet, but the patch job definitely out shines it in my book. The different woods and slight overlap on patches sent that one over the top. Very nicely done Doc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2019)

Now that is really fantastic looking! Nicely done. I may also have to try that.

Do you make the dowels before hand to the forstner bit size?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 13, 2019)

I love that walnut bowl. It looks so good you may have to start "fixing" all of them. Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 13, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Do you make the dowels before hand to the forstner bit size?



I made the plugs after drilling the holes... that way I could sneak up on the fit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 14, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Silver maple with a bit of a coloring experiment. About 10x3”
> View attachment 168574
> View attachment 168575
> 
> ...


Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 14, 2019)

Thinking about the plugs a bit more, did you use any kind of jig for alignment or just eyeball it! Would be easy to get backside of drilling out of whack but these look great.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 14, 2019)

TimR said:


> Thinking about the plugs a bit more, did you use any kind of jig for alignment or just eyeball it! Would be easy to get backside of drilling out of whack but these look great.



I just eyeballed it with a forstner bit or a hole saw. Some I did on a drill press and others were done freehand with a cordless drill. Seems pretty forgiving as this experiment turned out better than expected.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Jul 15, 2019)

I agree==beauties they are!
May try a patch something like that when the need arises-- like when I can't get a turquoise fill.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jul 19, 2019)

The plugs in the second bowl are amazing. What a great idea and very well executed! I'd love to see how you were able to get the dimensions so tight on the hole and plug.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 19, 2019)

@DKMD those are not bad for an amateur. Oh..I forgot, you are not an amateur. Those are awesome. Coloring is fantastic and the doweling is really a super idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Jul 19, 2019)

Nicely done, great results with color. Catches attention for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

